# 2003 Audi Allroad VS Subaru Outback



## snowfever (Apr 29, 2012)

All 
I am currently looking at vehicles to buy as I just sold my truck and I am trying to make my mind up between a Subaru Outback and a 2003 Allroad with 108,000 for $6500. I test drove a Allroad today and loved the pickup, power and handling! However when I turned the car on I heard a clicking like something trying to engage and it eventually turned off. The symbol on the dash showed a vehicle with up and down arrows and it was flashing, I believe that this was the air suspension correct? It eventually stopped flashing but when i tried to push the buttons on the dash while we were sitting still it at first went up to level 3 and then back to level 1 and never moved again as we were moving down the road and was flashing the whole time. Is this something that i should be concerned with? Does this mean that it isnt functioning and it needs to be replaced or is it working and i just didnt realize it? As I said that it never moved off the first level once we started to move. It could be nothing but i just wanted to find out because I know nothing about Audi. Also what is the rough average of the mileage on these before the end? 

Thanks for any help! 

Mike


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Sounds like the air ride has a leak. Negotiate the price down to either replace or repair the air ride. If you want the air ride. Get pricing from arnott on all new bags and shocks. Give that price to the seller and see what they say. You can also convert the air to coilovers. I converted to coilovers. Let me know if that helps


----------



## Plasticar (Sep 5, 2003)

It could be the air bag itself, but it is at least as likely the ride height sensor or the compressor pump. Any of these three is an expensive repair. Unfortunately it was repairs like this that caused me to finally dump the allroad for an A4 Avant.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Depends on how fast you were going while moving. 

Sounds like the air bags are shot and leaking. The compressor might be suspect as well. If you go to the dealer, you'll get stiffed on the parts and labor. If you're mechanically inclined and have the right tools you can save some money. There's after market solutions through Arnott Industries. A full set of air bags (all 4) plus the compressor will run a little under $2k.


----------



## awdjunkies (Nov 8, 2006)

Ixomeneus said:


> Depends on how fast you were going while moving.
> 
> Sounds like the air bags are shot and leaking. The compressor might be suspect as well. If you go to the dealer, you'll get stiffed on the parts and labor. If you're mechanically inclined and have the right tools you can save some money. There's after market solutions through Arnott Industries. A full set of air bags (all 4) plus the compressor will run a little under $2k.


 Exactly, or you could also go with 2Bennett http://2bennett.com/body_allroad.html


----------



## nate126 (Jun 25, 2012)

my brother started out with a 2003 audi allroad with twin turbo and it had the works lowered and all that he loved everything about it except when his had minor problems he had a huge bill compared to others i dont know but about it except that he always complained about how much it cost to fix up and if its already having problems then you might want to check up on it more. besides that he always says how he misses that car so much


----------

